# Rollers VS tumblers



## Lilous (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Guys
Can anyone help me understand the difference between the performance of the rollers and the tumblers?
Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"Roller pigeons and tumbler pigeons differ in the number of flips they will preform while flying. Tumblers will turn only one or two flips at a time, while rollers will preform many at once. At times, rollers will preform so many flips that they will look like a ball of feathers rolling through the air."

taken from the pigeon nest online.. google search.


----------



## Lilous (Apr 28, 2012)

That is some good piece of information thanks man 
They are both beautiful fliers then.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Real good tumblers can do more than two tumbles at onces. I can vouch for seeing mine do three many times. My brother says he seen four.


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

if ya ever get some real good rollers that SPIN then there will be no question in the difference in their flying habits in the 2 breeds


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

There are two other breeds that share the same look as the Birmingham rollers. That is the English Tippler and the competetion tumbler. There not much on the competetion tumbler it died out mostly. They tumbled as a kit and is what the West of England tumbler was based off of. The real good tumblers are the Turkish, Iraqi, Syrian, Baku. IMO. All of which have variations and strains based off regions.


----------



## Lilous (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank You all for your wonderful help 
Then the two breeds are fairly beautiful fliers.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

When we were at the Birmingham Roller breeder to get our Simon, he told us that rollers are the ones that when excited(flying within the kit), they will spin and drop up to 30 ft. He had a few that rolled so well that they hit the barn. They don't get points for that..lol. 

I never saw a tumbler in action. If you type in "Holy Rollers" on the youtube site, a really cool video will pop up. Shows the Rollers flipping in slow motion. ( I think that was the one I saw)


----------



## Lilous (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Michy


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> "Roller pigeons and tumbler pigeons differ in the number of flips they will preform while flying. Tumblers will turn only one or two flips at a time, while rollers will preform many at once. At times, rollers will preform so many flips that they will look like a ball of feathers rolling through the air."
> 
> *taken from the pigeon nest online*.. google search.


I would not trust their info, I have rollers that spin 30 ft but I have seen types of tumblers able to drop further - they do not spin as fast but they can fall sometimes 50 - 100 ft before stopping. Also I have bred rollers that can only spin once or twice so you cannot differentiate the breed based on the number of spins they do.

Also the MACEDONIE tumbler is a type of tumbler that creates a diamond like shape and rather than dropping straight down it moves on a diagonal angle down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iyl5zFKImE 

I would personally go for Birmingham rollers as they are the most consistent and it really is amazing to see them dropping out of the sky

here is a great example of what rollers should do, Check out the black pied bird right at the start.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XbNwbxIDNs

Also like someone has pointed out the whollyroller vid is a good one as its in slow mo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwDOzpTcgs


----------



## Lilous (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Evan that was very useful


----------

